# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour Nha Trang giá rẻ nhất, mới nhất hè 2012, siêu khuyến mãi, siêu giảm giá

## phong.abctravel

Tour Nha Trang giá rẻ, tour giá rẻ nha trang 2012, tour hè 2012 giá rẻ nha trang, tour nha trang mới nhất hè 2012

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH (Thời gian: 03 Ngày 03 Đêm; Đi, về bằng ô tô) 

ĐÊM 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – NHA TRANG
21h30: Xe và HDV ABC Travelđón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Nha Trang. Trên xe đoàntham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn, hát cho nhau nghe, thi hát karaoke, nghe thuyết minh về huyền thoại các vùng đất mà đoàn đi qua…Nghỉ đêm trên xe.

NGÀY 01: NHA TRANG – BIỂN ĐẢO
06h00: Đến Nha Trang, nhận phòng, dùng điểm tâm sáng.
08h00: Xe đưa đoàn tới cảng Cầu Đá, lên tàu tham quan Vịnh Nha Trang (một trong 29 vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới). TớiBãiTranh đoàn tự do tắm biển, tham gia các trò chơi trên biển: môtô nước, ca nô, kéo dù Jetsky,bơi snock, lặn ngắm san hô…(tự túc).
11h00:Qua KDL Con Sẻ Tre dùng cơm trưa, nghỉ ngơi.
12h00: Đoàn lên tàu về lại đất liền.
14h30: Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan Hòn Chồng, ngắm nhìn dãy núi cô Tiên kiều diễm, nghe kể về truyền thuyết ông khổng lồ câu cá; tham quan tháp Bà Pônagar, KDL tắm bùn khoáng Tháp Bà (chi phí tắm bùn tự túc).
18h00: Quý khách dùng bữa cơm chiều bên người thân trong ánh hoàng hôn nơi phố biển. Tối đoàn tự do dạo phố, ngắm cảnh Nha Trang về đêm.

NGÀY 02: NHA TRANG – KDL SINH THÁI YANGBAY
07h00: Dùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi Yang Bay. Trên đường đi đoàn nghe thuỵết minh vềthành cổ Diên khánh.
09h00: Đến KDL Yang Bay, chinh phục Yang Bay 1: hành quân trong rừng, khám phá rừng nguyên sinh. Thămhang chiến khu H1, khe Sửng Sốt và hang 2. Tham quan thác Yang Khang, dừng chân tại Bến Lội tắm thác…đến tham quan khu nuôi cá sấu, khu nuôi gấu, xem đua heo (tự túc) 
11h30: Dùng cơm trưa.
12h30: Đoàn về lại Nha Trang. 14h30: Quý khách tham quan Chùa Long Sơn, nhà thờNúi Nha Trang; đi chợ Đầm mua sắm đặc sản.
17h30: Dùng cơm tối với đặc sản nem Ninh Hòa nổi tiếng.
18h30: Xe đưa quý khách ra cảng Phú Quý, lên cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới, qua KDL giải trí VinpearlLand – Hòn Ngọc Việt(tự túc). 21h00: Xe đón đoàn về khách sạn.Nghỉ đêm tại NhaTrang.

NGÀY 03: NHA TRANG – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH
06h30: Làm thủ tục trả phòng, dùng điểm tâm sáng. Khởi hành về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, 11h30: Dùng cơm trưa tại NH Hưng Phát (Cà Ná), nghỉ ngơi, ngắm biển Cà Ná.
18h30: Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu. 
ABC Travelchia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! 
Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 995.000đ/kh (Dành cho đoàn trên 40 khách)
Lưu ý:Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí, từ 06 đến 11 tuổi tính ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ)

GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:
Thuế VAT
Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình
ĐT: (08) 38311286 / 090 77 99 033

----------


## phong.abctravel

Tour Nha Trang giá rẻ, tour giá rẻ nha trang 2012, tour hè 2012 giá rẻ nha trang, tour nha trang mới nhất hè 2012

----------


## phong.abctravel

Tour Nha Trang giá rẻ, tour giá rẻ nha trang 2012, tour hè 2012 giá rẻ nha trang, tour nha trang mới nhất hè 2012

----------


## phong.abctravel

Tour Nha Trang giá rẻ, tour giá rẻ nha trang 2012, tour hè 2012 giá rẻ nha trang, tour nha trang mới nhất hè 2012

----------


## phong.abctravel

Tour Nha Trang giá rẻ, tour giá rẻ nha trang 2012, tour hè 2012 giá rẻ nha trang, tour nha trang mới nhất hè 2012

----------


## phong.abctravel

Tour Nha Trang giá rẻ, tour giá rẻ nha trang 2012, tour hè 2012 giá rẻ nha trang, tour nha trang mới nhất hè 2012

----------


## phong.abctravel

Tour Nha Trang giá rẻ, tour giá rẻ nha trang 2012, tour hè 2012 giá rẻ nha trang, tour nha trang mới nhất hè 2012

----------


## phong.abctravel

*Tour Nha Trang giá rẻ nhất, mới nhất hè 2012, siêu khuyến mãi, siêu giảm giá*

----------


## phong.abctravel

*Tour Nha Trang giá rẻ nhất, mới nhất hè 2012, siêu khuyến mãi, siêu giảm giá*

----------


## phong.abctravel

*our Nha Trang giá rẻ nhất, mới nhất hè 2012, siêu khuyến mãi, siêu giảm giá*

----------


## phong.abctravel

*Tour Nha Trang giá rẻ nhất, mới nhất hè 2012, siêu khuyến mãi, siêu giảm giá*

----------

